# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Un film pour mieux comprendre les autistes surdous.

## noobjava

Un film  voir sur les autistes surdous.

Ces derniers temps la clbrit de Mark Zuckberg a attir l'attention du public sur la concentration importante en autistes surdous chez les gnies de l'informatique. En termes techniques nuancs: "autisme de haut niveau" pour le cas ostentatoire, et "syndrme d'asperger" pour dsigner un degr moindre qui ne se voit pas forcment au premier abord.

Quand on bosse dans l'informatique on est amens parfois  les cotoyer ou  les lire sur le net, et souvent  devoir travailler avec leurs librairies (beaucoup sont dans le back-end) ou tudier leurs sources, souvent difficiles d'accs pour le commun des mortels.

Je pense que c'est intressant d'avoir quelques connaissances sur l'"autisme surdou" pour mieux apprhender leurs programmes  l'intelligence hors-normes, mais aussi leur point faible,  savoir des facults de communication rduites.

J'ai trouv un film instructif sur le sujet, qui retrace la vie de Temple Grandin, la clbre docteur en sciences animales, une autiste gniale qui a rvolutionn l'levage bovin en amrique du nord.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzCh...rive_web&pli=1

Bon, alors il y'a un point ngatif dans ce film, c'est que l'actrice m'a l'air d'avoir mal tudi son sujet, elle gigote et gueule comme une hystrique, c'est le comportement des autistes en crise, mais la plupart du temps ils ont une attitude corporelle trs calme et une expression de visage enfantine. On le voit mieux sur la photo de la dame, on dirait presque Zuckberg avec une perruque: http://ubtechconference.com/sites/ub...t%20best_0.jpg

Aussi un truc  ne pas tenir compte, au dbut du film le psy parle de la thorie de "psychose infantile", qui tait une fausse piste des causes possibles de l'autisme... aujourd'hui la neurologie a dmontr qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une maladie mentale, mais d'une constitution neurologique diffrente (d'origine apparemment gntique, je crois)

En revanche le scnariste a fait du bon boulot, mme s'il y'a quelques longueurs, il y'a pas mal de scnes bien fichues et instructives.

J'essaye de dresser une liste approximative des traits de caractre qu'on retrouve frquemment dans chez les "gnies autistes" en me basant sur les scnes qui ont retenu mon attention:

- Des facults de mmorisation exceptionnelles. Il y'a une scne qui m'a frapp au dbut du film c'est lorsque la dame arrive  mmoriser la biographie de jean-paul sartre en une fraction de seconde. Ca m'a immdiatement fait penser  ces codes-source de gnies autistes que j'ai du ventrer pour y comprendre quelque chose, parce que les pages faisaient des milliers de lignes de code: ils sont capables de se souvenir de toute la page dans ses moindres dtails et retrouver une fonction en un clair. (pas vident pour moi qui a la mmoire compltement flingue, je suis  peine capable de mmoriser une ligne de calcul  trois variables... j'ai besoin de tout schmatiser en algorithme histoire de retenir le strict minimum)

- Des facults d'attention au dtails que le commun des mortels ne peroit pas. La scne du dbut du film par exemple o elle arrive  distinguer des cuiller dont les diffrences sont infimes, et toute la seconde partie du film o elle labore une thse sur le comportement des vaches en observant des tonnes de dtails que les fermiers ne peuvent pas percevoir. L encore je vois un parallle avec les programmes des gnies autistes, il y'a tout un tas de subtilits dans le dtail des calculs ou les interfaces de fonctions que j'ai normment de mal  comprendre, l-dedans il y'a beaucoup de techniques puissantes qui ont t oublies car on y comprend rien.

- Des facults de communication diminues. La femme apprend  parler trs tard, (retard de langage), elle prend les expressions au pied de la lettre car elle comprend mal le langage humain. Elle est mal  l'aise en socit car elle ne comprend pas ce que pensent et ressentent les autres, elle se sent mieux avec les animaux car leur langage est plus simple. Au dbut du film on voit sa tante qui lui apprend  mmoriser les expressions du visage, car elle ne peut pas les sentir et les exprimer spontanment. C'est le point faible qui caractrise l'autisme: les capacits de communication sont trs rduites. Ca explique pourquoi les programmes des gnies autistes sont aussi mal documents, ce qui les rend d'autant plus difficiles  comprendre.

- Des domaines d'activit rduits. La dame est surdoue dans son domaine, mais elle n'arrive pas  apprhender les autres. L encore je vois un parallle avec les programmes des gnies autistes, ils sont chacuns surdous dans un domaine prcis, ils font chacun un programme extrmement performant dans leur coin, mais il est trs difficile voir parfois impossible de faire marcher leurs programmes ensemble, je crois que a explique pas mal de choses sur la guerre des os, des librairies, et l'impossibilit de coordonner l'industrie informatique par un standard autre que de revenir au simple bytecode, comme le fait internet.

- Incapacit  changer leurs habitudes (c'est un peu la mme chose que le point prcdent en fait). La dame a peur de manger autre chose que les deux aliments auxquels elle est habitue. Ca encore a explique, par exemple, que des gnies autistes aient pu toucher un salaire de ministre dans les annes 90... et qu'ils aient pass le reste de leur vie au chmage parce qu'ils programment toujours sur ms-dos, et mme s'ils continuent  programmer en amateur/ind ils ont besoin de collaborateurs pour porter leurs programmes sur windows. L encore, beaucoup de techniques gniales sont tombes dans l'oubli car il n'y a eu personne pour les porter.

- L'ardeur  l'ouvrage, l'assiduit, le perfectionnisme, la passion du mtier, l'ambition... ceci associ  un manque d'intrt pour les rjouissances triviales (fte, sexe), ce qui fait qu'ils passent davantage de temps  travailler, ce qui renforce encore leur ct "gnial".

- Un go dmesur, la modestie fait partie des choses qu'ils apprhendent mal, tendance  rabaisser les autres parce qu'eux ne sont pas surdous, ceci accroit les difficults de communication avec ces gnies qui ont du mal  accepter qu'on ne soit pas gnial comme eux.

- Une trs grande anxit, hypersensibilit aux stimuli,  la foule, au bruit... alors l, contrairement  ce que laisse croire le mauvais jeu de l'actrice, ils manifestent rarement cette anxit, (ils n'arrivent pas  exprimer ce qu'ils ressentent, tout comme ils n'arrivent pas  comprendre ce que les autres ressentent), on comprend donc pas quand ils sont en panique et qu'il faut les rassurer. Ils ne supportent pas la compagnie des personnes angoisses qui expriment leur angoisse. Ils rejettent galement les informations anxiognes, ce qui se traduit par des explosions de mauvaise foi spectaculaires... l encore a rend trs difficile la communication avec ces gnies, en particulier quand on aborde le sujet puissamment anxiogne des guerres de concurrence entre technologies et os.

- Inconscience face au danger. On le voit au dbut du film lorsque la dame s'approche des btes (notemment le cheval) sans prcautions. Leur rejet des informations anxiognes fait qu'ils sont paradoxalement trs casse-cou et qu'ils peuvent prendre des risques normes. Ca se manifeste galement dans leur travail, certains sont prts  bosser des annes sur un programme qu'ils n'ont quasiment aucune chance de vendre, quitte  couler la bote... a ajoute encore aux difficults  "coordoner" leur boulot avec le reste du monde.

Voil voil...

Reste un trait caractristique de l'autisme qui n'est pas abord dans le film, c'est qu'en raison de leur incapacit  comprendre la psychologie humaine, ils sont d'une trs grande navet, sans dfense face au mensonge et  la manipulation. Si leur talent est pilot par des mains malveillantes, a peut aboutir  des catastrophes, c'est pour a qu'on en trouve beaucoup dans la fabrication de virus et autres formes de criminalit numrique.


Etudier a sous un autre angle (une gnie autiste de l'levage bovin), a permet de mieux comprendre pourquoi on galre souvent avec des programmes qui relvent  la fois d'un gnie dmesur, mais galement, en contrepartie, d'une opacit dmesure.

Et je trouve qu'il y'a un truc qui pche dans l'industrie informatique, il y'a un manque d'accompagnement, a serait bien que ces gnies autistes aient un peu plus d'assistants qui permettent de crer une passerelle de communication entre les dev lambda et les programmes incomprhensibles de ces autistes gniaux, par exemple en documentant copieusement leurs codes. Il y'a tout un tas de techniques extrmement puissantes qui sont passes  la trappe parce que ce travail de documentation n'a jamais t fait, et c'est bien dommage...

----------


## noobjava

Y'a un point qui n'est pas assez soulign dans le film, et qui m'intresse aussi... j'ai connu quelques personnes autistes et c'est intressant de dcrire comment eux nous voient.

En gros vous prenez le portrait ci-dessus, vous en faites le ngatif sous paint.

Du point de vue des autistes surdous :

- on oublie tout, on est incapables de se souvenir des mots exacts d'une discussion ou d'un livre, incapable de se souvenir d'une page de mille lignes de code, on ne retient de tout a qu'une vague simplification schmatique, bref on a aucune mmoire

- aucun sens de l'observation, tout nous chappe, on est aveugles

- on a un comportement violent: on parle trop fort, on bouge trop vite, on fait des grimaces, on hausse le ton, on s'auto-flagelle, on exprime un tas d'motions violentes qui les agressent

- on est obsds par le sexe, la teuf, l'alcool, la drogue, et tous ces vices pas trs catholiques

- on est dpendant des autres, incapables de vivre seuls, toujours besoin d'tre en groupe, besoin de plaire

- on est compltement cons, on est sous-dous en tout, on travaille mal, on est des bons  rien et des feignants

- on est des crapules, on ment tout le temps, on manipule, on est malhonntes

- on parle un imbitable charabia absurde bourr d'effets de style qui servent  rien  part  se faire mousser

Bref, de leur point de vue c'est nous les vilains tars dbiles qui comprennent rien.  ::mouarf::  le pire c'est que a se tient..

C'est rellement comme a que nous voient les gnies autistes de la silicon valley et d'ailleurs... a ne leur donne pas du tout envie de nous respecter ni de nous cotoyer. Ca explique pas mal de choses quand aux controverses sur Zuckberg...

Ca vient du fait, et c'est assez bien retranscrit dans le film, qu'ils peroivent les stimuli normaux comme des agressions.
C'est ce dgot des gens "normaux" qui les pousse  se retrancher,  fuir la compagnie, et a explique pourquoi leur taux de suicide est aussi lev.

Heu dsol,l a devient glauque...

----------


## lper

Bonjour,
j'avais lu ce livre " Je suis n un jour bleu" de Daniel Tammet dans lequel il nous raconte son histoire d'autiste Asperger, il explique par exemple que les chiffres sont comme une mlodie lorsqu'il rcite les dcimales de Pi.

----------

